# Poodle power- go scooterjoring!



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I used to cart/ sulky/ ski-jor and scooter- jor with my old dogs. I have been waiting for my poodles to mature to actually start pulling. I have only exposed them to it lightly, so this video is vogues first real run, she isn't confidant enough to run alone so once cypher is big enough he will give her some confidence. Just wanted to share my fun.

https://youtu.be/3IsxVQ5kvoA


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! She looks like she enjoys it!!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

How awesome ! It felt as though I was with you on the scooter... Great for the nails, too !


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How fun! Bet the folks you met Poodle-scootering are still marveling about the encounter. Both dogs behaved very nicely, btw.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

She is awesome. 

pr


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That looks fun! 

I tried to put Sugarfoot on the Springer attachment to my bike to help exercise him, but he didn't like it at all. I might have to try this to see if being out front would be better for him.

Thanks for sharing!
--Q


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Quossum said:


> That looks fun!
> 
> I tried to put Sugarfoot on the Springer attachment to my bike to help exercise him, but he didn't like it at all. I might have to try this to see if being out front would be better for him.
> 
> ...


My past dogs were verbally trained to " gee& haw" abs " whoa and walk on " also to line out. So this was a very sloppy example. I'm actually considering getting a tricycle and using the dog powered system to eliminate the lines out front.
http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com/si...ttp://dogpoweredscooter.com/Products.php#2716


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice job, especially for a first time pull. My favorite part was that her tail was up and wagging the whole time!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Omigosh!! That looks like so much fun. She's happy, you're happy. Now, are you on a scooter or a bike? She's really very good how she goes on ahead when asked after stopping by that little dog. Fun video. The second video doesn't work for me.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

What kind of scooter are you using? I have been looking at the Tucans for my kids. We have the harnesses, the line, the book just need the scooter.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Wow, I've never seen anything like that before! So cool! Fun for both of you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cool. I remember your old siggy pic with your dogs pulling the little cart. She looked very confident up until you caught up with the guy on the bike at the intersection. Very busy right there, so probably better that she stopped and checked in with you.

Did you have a GoPro on yourself to get that video?


----------

